# Creek over bumps Been to dealer multiple times no luck!!



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey guys hope i'm in the right part of the forum for this. I have a '13 ltz and it has a creek noise in the rear when I go over bumps/ corners anything that really loads or unloads the suspension. I have had it to the dealer now 3 times and they replaced the rear strut and every time i'm there they "grease" the strut bushing and noise will stop for a few days till the grease dries or gets wet if it rains ect... The replaced strut like i said expecting that to fix it but to me it sounds more like a bushing more the sway bar or end links or something... I did mention this to the dealer 2x and they seem to dismiss me like i'm crazy but they clearly don't seem to have any better ideas. Has anyone else seen this or had this issue and if so what was the fix I'm tired of giving up my days off to keep taking the car back and having them look at it for it to keep coming back the same!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Two possibilities occur to me:

1) The linkages at the Z link. These could be squeaking but not obvious when the car is on a hoist or just sitting passively on the ground. There's a series of five moving pieces and each needs to be inspected and lubed with synthetic lube that will not wash away. 

2) A rubber insulator has separated from one of the rear springs. Either upper or lower. This causes a metal-on-metal creak that also is not obvious unless looked for very carefully. 

Each dealership normally has someone good at tracking and repairing sounds. The problem is that it takes a lot of time and effort - and pays next to nothing. You could seriously make more doing fluid changes. So often the weakest tech is given the first couple of tries at it. 

As for myself, I've spent far too much of my life riding around in trunks trying to track these types of sounds...


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

So the flip side I didnt mention in the first post was that the first time they gave it back they greased it and it was quiet till like above it rained and it went away but with them replacing the strut and the bushing i would think this should be corrected... no granted there could be more then one bushing bad or dry but what are the odds they would creek together and sound the same i would thing their would be differences and u would hear multiple noised


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Ok so dealer called back back today after 4 trips. I rode with the shop Forman and re explain the noise several times to the service department. They are now telling me it's sway bar end links and hers the kicker the first time I took it in I told them press check them as I had a car making noise like that before and that was the issue.. they made me feel like I was an idiot for suggesting it and must never have tried it as I had to go back multiple times again after four them to keep trying... I will not use this dealer again there is a second one in my area and I'm really hoping they are not incompetent because agree dealing with the mess that has been getting this car and dealing with the problems on a brand new car I'm about to call it quits with chevy. We have a 2013 explorer also and that thing is tight as a drum and the build quality is 10x better and tho the explorer was close to 45grand and the cruze was 30 ish ltz loaded I would still just expect gm to put forth something a little more competitive quality wise


----------

